# Aphrodite's Journal♡



## aphroditeandco (Nov 10, 2015)

So, I'm completely new to the Betta community (though not betta keeping) and now that I've seen that keeping journals for your bettas is a thing, I thought I should join in too! I may do these journal entires every two days I think. I suppose this will just be a trial period so I can test for myself what a good schedule is. Anyway, onto the journal...

I guess you should know stuff about the owner. You can call me by my nickname Kara I'm fifteen (soon to be 16), I'm a student in high school, and a soon to be fashion design student (who has taken a HS summer program at F.I.T. in NYC, so don't take that like a kid saying they want to be an astronaut). I have been keeping bettas since I was thirteen years old and have had a total of 3, but currently I only have one who is...

_*Aphrodite.*_ She is a female crowntail betta whose coloration is mainly white and purple however she has splashes of blue that I think will grow to be much more prominent as time goes on. She is only 4 months old and I just got her a few weeks ago after the passing months ago of my blue and red halfmoon betta, King. I usually order my bettas online from reputable breeders as I don't like supporting PetSmart's mistreatment of their bettas, but while I was there for dog food I found Aphrodite in her little cup behind two humungous bags of dog food. Someone had carried her around the store like they wanted her, last minute decided no, and then left her hidden in an aisle where she'd never have another chance at being picked again and would probably be found dead in her cup by an employee once all the dog food sells so someone can see her. I wasn't there to get a fish, but seeing her made my heart hurt in a way I can't explain, and now we're here!♡

I named Aphrodite after the goddess (obviously) mostly because of the whole "rose out of the sea foam" thing, which isn't technically applicable to a betta since they are freshwater fish, but let's pretend. I have big plans for her in the future and one of my projects to tackle is a sorority. I want to get a ten gal, plant it, and then get four more girls and see if it's an outstanding success or a blithering fail.

Ask me questions, talk to me, I'm friendly I swear!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Kara! Aphrodite is beautiful! Thank you for sharing your story with us! Have fun!


----------

